# Arrow launching Sling-X-Bow!



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

After the great response to the slingshot crossbows presented here, many have asked if it can be converted for shooting arrows. Of course it can! This video presents a homemade, Thera Band powered crossbow that fires full size arrows (not the short crossbow bolts") at 213 fps (65m/s).




























The mechanism is very simple, yet effective. The weapon has a built in arrow rest that fixes the arrow in loaded condition.

The result is a long, but very narrow crossbow. It is accurate and powerful.

Also, at the end of the video you can learn how to participate in a drawing. The price: A customized "Cougar Limited Edition" slingshot, with hand crafted Thuja wood scales. I made it a condition that people sign up here plus post an introduction, this is a donation of mine for the forum.

This is the 2D version of a 3D video, shot with the new Panasonic HDC-SDT750 3D camera.

Here is the 2D video:






The 3D version is viewable as well, here:

3D version at youtube

To enjoy the video in 3D, you need to have cardboard paper glasses or use the "crossed eyes" method. Adjust the 3D playback method in the youtube player under "3D".

If you own a 3D TV, download the side-by-side video to a USB thumb drive or SD card, then plug it into your TV and you will have a blast.

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You never fail to impress me!


----------



## Chugosh (Feb 9, 2010)

That is a nifty idea!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow a 3d camera? That is awesome!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

That is great work .

My all time favorite is still the regular bow you made last week . Cant get any better then that ,or can it ???


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The 3D version is viewable as well, here:

3D version at youtube

To enjoy the video in 3D, you need to have cardboard paper glasses or use the "crossed eyes" method. Adjust the 3D playback method in the youtube player under "3D".

If you own a 3D TV, download the side-by-side video to a USB thumb drive or SD card, then plug it into your TV and you will have a blast.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

to have a chance to win, we have to post in the welcome section? ok








i did it. Shall I send you my address now or later?


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

Super gun shooting !
As powerful as the battle bow of our ancestors.
Congratulations.

Xavier


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Why not move the arrow rest further forward where it can support the arrow for longer.

I notice that the time between drawing and firing is even longer than usual due to the need to nock the arrow. Why not add a more powerful tube to the bottom of the bow?


The tube is tensioned
The slingshot is cocked and locked with motive bands under low tension and only partial draw
The arrow is nocked
The bow is aimed
At the last minute, the charging release is triggered and the tube draws the motive bands
Once vibrations have subsided and the bow brought back on target, the motive band trigger is released.
This method means that the motive bands are only under tension for a very short time (<1s).


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, cool idea. I will think about it for a while. But I don't think I will try my luck before my metalworking gear is back.

Jörg


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan, the "arrow rest" creates friction, that is why I wanted to have it not as far towards the "muzzle" side. Also, it allows me to shoot crossbow bolts, which are shorter.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

good work Joerg, but in my opinion, a slingshot is a slingshot, and if it has a different design that kind of takes something away from the shooting experience. Maybe that's just me, but good work nonetheless.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Jörg, to make this even better, I think you should add scope rails somehow. I don't know how, but you'll figure it out.
As for that sight on it, I assume you adjusted it accordingly before you glued it down?

PandaMan


----------

